# I've been reading this post...



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

It's so great to be able to see Carly's siblings. I am so happy that you got them Jennifer...aren't they cuties? Carly is on my lap as I type this. Oops, now she wants to type too! 

You mentioned that your pups don't like the snow up in MN, well I live in Sedona AZ (10 degrees colder than Scottsdale)and Carly doesn't even like the cold here and will often stand beside me shivering and wanting up if I take her out to potty. She likes using the pads in the heated comfort of indoors. She is 100% on the potty pads when on hard floor :smilie_daumenpos: . On Monday it was 52 and sunny here so I too her out in my new front pack and she was too cold, so I had to put her in my coat. She is too funny, when she yawns, she makes a hig pitched 'ow' sound at the end...it's so cute.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The only one, of mine, who likes the cold, is Winter ~ LOL

He came from Northern California, where it gets flippin' freezing. Of course, anything below 65 is freezing to me. Burrrrrr!!!

Carly sounds so very happy. I am thrilled for you both. 

Keep each other warm.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awwwww enjoy your sweet baby, they grow way to fast. Maybe you could get her a little coat


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Lynne,
So nice to see you'll be keeping us updated on little Carly! For a second I was thinking you were someone else as my brain was 'programmed to the "ie' in Carly... (AND I'm only on my first cup of coffe of the day! LOL ) 
So... when are we going to see more photos of your little girl!?
The ones in the other post are adorable!...she looked so cute all cuddled in her little bed!
It's so nice that we all can follow at least 3 of the pups development! 

Want to say it sounds like little Carly is blessed to have found such a wonderful home!


BTW went to the website that Steve had posted! Though I haven't had a chance to read thru the whole site yet I wanted to ask what network the TV program is broadcast on.?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> You mentioned that your pups don't like the snow up in MN, well I live in Sedona AZ (10 degrees colder than Scottsdale)and Carly doesn't even like the cold here and will often stand beside me shivering and wanting up if I take her out to potty. She likes using the pads in the heated comfort of indoors. She is 100% on the potty pads when on hard floor :smilie_daumenpos: . On Monday it was 52 and sunny here so I too her out in my new front pack and she was too cold, so I had to put her in my coat. She is too funny, when she yawns, she makes a hig pitched 'ow' sound at the end...it's so cute.[/B]


*sigh* I LOVE the little mewling sounds that come from Malt yawns!! :wub: Oh...and it's a GOOD thing she doesn't like the cold (yeah right....cold HA HA), cuz now you have a legit reason to buy adorable coats and sweaters and hoodies!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> It's so great to be able to see Carly's siblings. I am so happy that you got them Jennifer...aren't they cuties? Carly is on my lap as I type this. Oops, now she wants to type too!
> 
> You mentioned that your pups don't like the snow up in MN, well I live in Sedona AZ (10 degrees colder than Scottsdale)and Carly doesn't even like the cold here and will often stand beside me shivering and wanting up if I take her out to potty. She likes using the pads in the heated comfort of indoors. She is 100% on the potty pads when on hard floor :smilie_daumenpos: . On Monday it was 52 and sunny here so I too her out in my new front pack and she was too cold, so I had to put her in my coat. She is too funny, when she yawns, she makes a hig pitched 'ow' sound at the end...it's so cute.[/B]



LOL!! Both Carly and Molly make this high pitched almost bird like noise.

I think one of the funniest things either Peg or I saw involving the "kids" was Molly running inside the house though the doggy door. It is a two panel tunnel and the pastic panels, besides being rather heavy have fairly powerful magnets on them to insure it closes tightly. Something about it was scaring Molly, which is not surprising but that little girl would still use the doogy door on her own... but when she would run inside, you would hear a constant high pitched noise, like a scream. Even though the door scared her, she would still launch herself at it from the outside by running full blast and then hitting it with her scream. Then an instant later she would be in the family room looking rather pleased with herself from having made it. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: She did this at least 2 or 3 times that we saw.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lynn - it sounds like Carly is fitting right in. Maybe, as someone else mentioned, a sweater is in her future. Bonnie makes that sound after a yawn, too. I always thought it was the sound of supreme satisfaction, like a good sigh. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

the kids make that same sound while yawning, it is so awesome!
aren't the puppy kisses great!
btw, I have news, we will be introducing ourselves in just a minute...


----------

